# Art/Artesanio Walk Mineral de Pozos



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Hopefully shilling for a town isn't a violation as I have nothing personally to gain.
I've talked multiple times about our little corner of Mexico, Mineral de Pozos.
Pozos has long been considered a "national treasure" and was formally designated such in 1982.
It is also referred to as one of the 4 mining ghost towns of the bajio and since the mid-1990's has been emerging as a combination of pre-hispanic focus on musical instruments and artist studios/galleries. Once or twice a year the town hosts an art/artesanio walk and the next one is 26 & 27 February 11-5 each day. If you haven't experienced Pozos, this is a great time to do so as more than a dozen shops/studios/galleries are participating; and if you have, it's a great opportunity to reconnect and explore. Pozos is just off hwy 57, less than an hour from Queretaro/San Miguel and about 1.5 hrs from Guanajuato/San Luis Potosi. See you in Pozos!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Wish I could be there, I see there are special tour buses leaving from SMA for this event....suerte


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

You are right, there is a bus leaving from near Liverpool at La Lucierniega mall at 10AM and returning about 6PM. The cost round trip is only 100p which is a great deal as a cab is 300p+ each way. Right now Saturday is committed and Sunday if enough tickets sold. Ticket locations are in the Atencion Que Pasa section.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm not sure how many of you are planning to visit Pozos this weekend for the Artwalk but the planners told me yesterday that bus tickets are selling well in San Miguel(locations in Que Pasa) and they may need a 2nd bus. To the extent that readers here are involved, the town thanks you. I also understand that a number of galleries are now planning receptions at least 1-5 Saturday so you could get some wine & snacks with your art.


----------

